# Speichern einer editierten Datei



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe unter Suse Linux 7.3 die named.conf Datei aufgerufen, d.h. in der (Terminal-)Shell im Verzeichnis /etc:

edit named.conf

eigegeben. Die Datei wurde geöffnet und naja, nun möchte ich sie speichern und habe keine Ahnung, wie das gehen soll !?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2002)

Unter der KDE habe ich jetzt "emacs" genommen. Gibt's den auch in der richtigen Shell bzw. welche Editoren gibt's dort?


----------

